# conceal weapon permit question.



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

how long does it take to get the ND AND UTAH PERMIT back after you send them the forms and money. thanks. marty


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

It varies. 30-45 days on average for Utah, sometimes a bit longer, sometimes a bit shorter. ND is usually faster.


----------



## coonman (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks. marty


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Sounds about right. Got my ND in a little over 4 weeks and the Utah in 7 weeks.


----------

